# Maison Reef Zebra



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Video update of one of my males. Super coloured mbuna


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Beautiful fish. That's a chunky male you have there.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> Beautiful fish. That's a chunky male you have there.


Lol Thank you


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Great looking fish!


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

cinsal09 said:


> Great looking fish!


Thank you


----------

